# Shit you not arrested driving



## Hell Razor (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Man, that is awful. We have a similar situation in Austin. Though I haven't heard of anyone getting arrested, just ticketed, and impounded. Likely the airport is out to get us because they are pals with the cab company. I've done some drop offs making the pax sit up front, but I don't do pickups whatsoever.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Wait, so were you arrested? On a tresspassing charge? Did you have to post a bail? Car get impounded? Or did they let you go? In other words they just detained you for a while?


----------



## Hell Razor (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes..taken to jail the whole nine yards.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Bail? Impound? City Jail? Or was there a special airport jail?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

And how did the video come out? Get good audio?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

That sucks! Feel for you man. I hope everything works out okay. I'd bet they just wanted to throw a scare into the Uber drivers.

At least you have Uber on your side...uh, guess that doesn't make you feel a lot better.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Hell Razor sorry you had to go through this. Uber will provide you with an attorney, and pay for your fines. You need to send them an email asking to be compensated for your lost time while being arrested, and during hearings. Also DEMAND that Uber pay for expungement of this charge after the case is over. Also ask Uber why it failed in it's responsibility to the drivers by keeping them informed of this now days old development in enforcement action at RDU?

Rideshare drivers are unwitting foot soldiers, and even cannon fodder at times, in the war between regulators & the companies. I think it's irresponsible of Uber not to notify and keep the drivers in the dark an about developments in local regulatory and enforcement landscape. But Uber never informs the drivers about newly announced or ongoing enforcement actions. It just pays for the fines, legal fees etc. But an arrest is a serious black mark on an individual's record. It may not go away even if the charges are dismissed. How can Uber ever make an arrested driver whole again, as this arrest might encumber the driver in securing employment in the future!

http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle...rs-square-off-about-rdu-raleigh.html?page=all

http://www.wral.com/rdu-cites-ride-sharing-services-as-illegal-taxis/14019999/

http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle...-airport-could-face-trespassing.html?page=all

Drivers need to keep on top of the almost daily developments in the regulatory and enforcement landscape, because Uber doesn't feel that it's important to keep the drivers informed. Just go to Google news and search for 'Uber + your local market' every day. Leave a comment in the news article with a clickable link to http://UberPeople.net to make other drivers aware of the existence of this forum. Then post the news article on either the Monthly News thread, or in your city's section.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Rideshare drivers are unwitting foot soldiers, and even cannon fodder at times, in the war between regulators & the companies. I think it's irresponsible of Uber not to notify and keep the drivers in the dark an about developments in local regulatory and enforcement landscape. But Uber never informs the drivers about newly announced or ongoing enforcement actions.
> 
> Drivers need to keep on top of the almost daily developments in the regulatory and enforcement landscape, because Uber doesn't feel that it's important to keep the drivers informed. Just go to Google news and search for 'Uber + your local market' every day. Leave a comment in the news article with a clickable link to http://UberPeople.net to make other drivers aware of the existence of this forum. Then post the news article on either the Monthly News thread, or in your city's section.


The only information I received from Uber was that it was mandatory to put an Uber sign inside the window when online or with riders. (I set mine on the dash. NOT putting it on the window. Sorry Mr. Pohliceman. It's unsafe to block my view.)

I also heard from another driver here that there is a time online limitation in my state. NEVER heard that from Uber. And I often take 13-15 hour days, which I NOW understand is over the limit. I take less of these now, but when the fish are running it's hard to quit.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I can't begin to imagine a S*W*A*T team in North Carolina .. but this is still BULLSHIT for the driver! I'd love to see or hear the video. Be sure to keep us up to date .. details, my man ... how many days arrested .. how long it took Uber lawyers to talk to you, etc. Uber just hired some powerhouse lawyers .. sounds like they knew something like this was coming.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> I can't begin to imagine a S*W*A*T team in North Carolina .. but this is still BULLSHIT for the driver! I'd love to see or hear the video. Be sure to keep us up to date .. details, my man ... how many days arrested .. how long it took Uber lawyers to talk to you, etc. Uber just hired some powerhouse lawyers .. sounds like they knew something like this was coming.


I believe @Hell Razor was let out on an I Bond after being booked at the police station. He didn't have to post the bail amount, just had to sign the I Bond.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Did you know you were not supposed to be there?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> That sucks! Feel for you man. I hope everything works out okay. I'd bet they just wanted to throw a scare into the Uber drivers.
> 
> At least you have Uber on your side...uh, guess that doesn't make you feel a lot better.


One better. Put a case and conviction on the books to support future actions. Go big is the new standard.

Oh...and one more thing....you never have to answer any investigation question. " i do not feel comfortable answering any questions with out the presence of my attorney " should be the standard answer. After that...name, address, date of birth. You do have that right.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Rideshare drivers are unwitting foot soldiers, and even cannon fodder at times, in the war between regulators & the companies.


And to add insult to injury, within months of gaining regulatory approval, Uber continually lowers the rates, and floods the market with new drivers in order to gain market share. It does this to such an extent that these drivers are reduced to making poverty level wages after correctly accounting for all associated costs!

The Payment Statement for Rachel Galindo for the period ending at September 29, 2014 at 04:00am is available at: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=6C244C4E29A11BC!153316&authkey=!AETB-NeoifAHybI&ithint=file%2cpdf

https://m.facebook.com/RachelGal90201?ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_activity


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> One better. Put a case and conviction on the books to support future actions. Go big is the new standard.
> 
> Oh...and one more thing....you never have to answer any investigation question. " i do not feel comfortable answering any questions with out the presence of my attorney " should be the standard answer. After that...name, address, date of birth. You do have that right.


My 6-year old niece probably can write better than this...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Man, that is awful. We have a similar situation in Austin. Though I haven't heard of anyone getting arrested, just ticketed, and impounded. Likely the airport is out to get us because they are pals with the cab company. I've done some drop offs making the pax sit up front, but I don't do pickups whatsoever.


That is a complete load of garbage. All of us, (black car) pay our fricking usage fees which are part of facilities, and security funding. You have absolutely no operating authority out there without a permit. I am really getting sick and tired of hearing how this is all about taxicabs. You want to pick up at the airport? Get a permit, and then do so. If and when Uberx is granted permission to operate, you will want other rogue operators to pay their dues as well. These civil disobedience jerks are going to screw up the airport for all of us if they don't knock it off. They are completely overwhelmed and something will snap soon.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I am really getting sick and tired of hearing how *this is all about taxicab*s.


Who/where was it said that this is ALL about taxicabs? You are the one that keeps talking about the poor abused taxi company owners. As far as Uber/Lyft.....yes they should take care of the usage fees. They certainly are making enough off of every fare and some of THAT profit should be used to keep us legal.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Who/where was it said that this is ALL about taxicabs? You are the one that keeps talking about the poor abused taxi company owners. As far as Uber/Lyft.....yes they should take care of the usage fees. They certainly are making enough off of every fare and some of THAT profit should be used to keep us legal.


If you read the post to which I replied, you will see that he referred to cabs. Cab=taxi and I have never specifically referred to any poor, abused taxi companies , I have, however, defended the many owners and operators of cab companies as well as black car companies like my own who have played by the rules, and are getting screwed. The taxi fares at the airport are fairly minimal, less then half of what our fees are. We have to go through staging inspection for every pick up, and pay $2.50 per trip, AND we have to have city stickers to be able to get there. But, in the meantime, the Uber X drivers are not legal in the city, nor are they legal at the airport. So anyone whining about being ticketed in Austin gets no sympathy, or empathy from me. They entered into a really bad contract, but no one forced them to. One could argue that we too entered into a bad contract by becoming operators in the city, because that left us subject to the on going rule changes made by corrupt/ignorant politicians. However, since we did know that was the nature of the business, we are obligated to pay our dues, and work to change the system as we do so. Uber drivers, as independent operators should do the same. Why should they received any special exemptions? Because they take to the streets and operate illegally? That is not a good enough reason in my book.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Hell Razor sorry you had to go through this. Uber will provide you with an attorney, and pay for your fines. You need to send them an email asking to be compensated for your lost time while being arrested, and during hearings. Also DEMAND that Uber pay for expungement of this charge after the case is over. Also ask Uber why it failed in it's responsibility to the drivers by keeping them informed of this now days old development in enforcement action at RDU?
> 
> Rideshare drivers are unwitting foot soldiers, and even cannon fodder at times, in the war between regulators & the companies. I think it's irresponsible of Uber not to notify and keep the drivers in the dark an about developments in local regulatory and enforcement landscape. But Uber never informs the drivers about newly announced or ongoing enforcement actions. It just pays for the fines, legal fees etc. But an arrest is a serious black mark on an individual's record. It may not go away even if the charges are dismissed. How can Uber ever make an arrested driver whole again, as this arrest might encumber the driver in securing employment in the future!
> 
> ...


The problem is, Uber just lies. And politicians stand on the sidelines and allow them to. Few in government seem to have the balls to stand up and say "oh no you don't" hell, they are an official transportation provider at ACL. WTH??? They are operating completely illegally. They are banking on Austin not having the willpower to enforce its laws.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Likely the airport is out to get us because they are pals with the cab company.


The airport is not pals with the cab companies. They are making money off of the cab companies (and the airlines and the passengers) . Why wouldn't the airports insist on ALSO making money off of ride sharing companies? The problem isn't that the airport is corrupt....it's Uber/Lyft hasn't negotiated agreements with the airports and in the mean time we (the drivers) are violating local laws/regulations while Uber/Lyft is sticking their profits in their pockets instead of kicking money to the airport like everyone else who operates on their property has to.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> The problem is, Uber just lies.


We All Know This!
Why the hell do you think I'm doing this! Uber is powerful. Uber is resourceful & resources rich! It has very powerful allies! It is a media darling!

But Uber is NOT Going Anywhere!
It's Here to Stay!

It's time that it's challenged on Everything on Every Front!
By the regulated transportation providers. 
By the drivers who drive for Uber.
By the reporters who cover Uber.

I used to say "Now That There Is An App For That" doesn't mean that rules don't Apply!

That is why I'm doing this!
Follow on @chi1cabby to see how it's done:


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> The airport is not pals with the cab companies. They are making money off of the cab companies (and the airlines and the passengers) . Why wouldn't the airports insist on ALSO making money off of ride sharing companies? The problem isn't that the airport is corrupt....it's Uber/Lyft hasn't negotiated agreements with the airports and in the mean time we (the drivers) are violating local laws/regulations while Uber/Lyft is sticking their profits in their pockets instead of kicking money to the airport like everyone else who operates on their property has to.


First of all, let's be honest. This is not ride sharing. So let's talk about personally owned vehicles providing commercial rides. That is what you are doing. Furthermore, you know if you are operating illegally in your locality. If said TNC is telling you that they will pay for citations, that is a pretty good indicator that you are not operating illegally. In other words, you are knowingly violating the law. No one made you do this. You signed on, and agreed to do it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> In other words, you are knowingly violating the law. No one made you do this. You signed on, and agreed to do it.


Did *I* say that *I* wasn't aware of this? Did *I* say that someone made *ME* sign on?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Did *I* say that *I* wasn't aware of this? Did *I* say that someone made *ME* sign on?


No i'm just saying, no one is making any of them drive illegally. Anyone doing so knows they are doing so. You could drive legally and pay legal fairs at an airport if that is what you wanted to do. As a contractor, you are opting to not do so, why would the contracted offer to take more money out of their pocket when you agreed to do this without it? Beats me!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why RDU Airport is saying 'no' to Uber, Lyft*

*http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle...rt-is-saying-no-to-uber-lyft-nc.html?page=all*


----------



## Hell Razor (Sep 15, 2014)

So basically I was advised not to talk about this whole thing until it gets resolved. Anyways Uber watches these forums and saw the early post the last thing I'm looking to do is cause more problems for myself so that's why I removed the comment about the incident on how I was wrongfully arrssted under suspicion of driving for uber funny thing was I was just going to get something from Starbucks before being singled out by police. I will stand by an earlier statement that I made that Uber fails to disclose risk to drivers and knowingly puts them in harms way..this is unacceptable to me. Im no lawyer, but if the laws are designed to oppress hard honest working individuals who are providing an innovative service to the public there is something wrong with the law. All I can ask is this is heard by as many people as possible so positive change can come about and no one will half to go through I what had to.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Legalized racketeering


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hell Razor said:


> I ask that my message by spread so positive change can come from this for all parties involed.


You'd written a true first person account of your arrest at RDU.
But now that account no longer exists on these pages. So your wish to spread your message to effect positive change for all parties involved is not possible anymore.

And that is just the way Uber likes things to be.

But please don't misunderstand me, I agree with your decision at this moment to do what you feel is best for you under the circumstances.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> That is a complete load of garbage. All of us, (black car) pay our fricking usage fees which are part of facilities, and security funding. You have absolutely no operating authority out there without a permit. I am really getting sick and tired of hearing how this is all about taxicabs. You want to pick up at the airport? Get a permit, and then do so. If and when Uberx is granted permission to operate, you will want other rogue operators to pay their dues as well. These civil disobedience jerks are going to screw up the airport for all of us if they don't knock it off. They are completely overwhelmed and something will snap soon.





Tx rides said:


> If you read the post to which I replied, you will see that he referred to cabs. Cab=taxi and I have never specifically referred to any poor, abused taxi companies , I have, however, defended the many owners and operators of cab companies as well as black car companies like my own who have played by the rules, and are getting screwed. The taxi fares at the airport are fairly minimal, less then half of what our fees are. We have to go through staging inspection for every pick up, and pay $2.50 per trip, AND we have to have city stickers to be able to get there. But, in the meantime, the Uber X drivers are not legal in the city, nor are they legal at the airport. So anyone whining about being ticketed in Austin gets no sympathy, or empathy from me. They entered into a really bad contract, but no one forced them to. One could argue that we too entered into a bad contract by becoming operators in the city, because that left us subject to the on going rule changes made by corrupt/ignorant politicians. However, since we did know that was the nature of the business, we are obligated to pay our dues, and work to change the system as we do so. Uber drivers, as independent operators should do the same. Why should they received any special exemptions? Because they take to the streets and operate illegally? That is not a good enough reason in my book.


When did I ask for sympathy? Be pissed at the system that has regulated you, and let a business operate (Uber) in their city. I mean really if they were serious about stopping ride-share, couldn't they get a judge to grant a order to shut them down? They have an office downtown. Instead it's seen as not a big deal. Hell I've driven local politicians, ACL is giving out Uber vouchers, etc. I understand why your pissed, because it's different rules, for different people, but that isn't mine or any other ride share drivers fault! FAIR is for kids, and santa clause. I drive a truck full time, and uber part time. I ask for no empathy, and offer NO apologies for taking care of my family.


----------



## Hell Razor (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi chi1cabby do you have an email I can reach out to you? DM it if you can.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

[email protected]


Hell Razor said:


> Hi chi1cabby do you have an email I can reach out to you? DM it if you can.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> The problem is, Uber just lies. And politicians stand on the sidelines and allow them to. Few in government seem to have the balls to stand up and say "oh no you don't" hell, they are an official transportation provider at ACL. WTH??? They are operating completely illegally. They are banking on Austin not having the willpower to enforce its laws.


I was told that in the Raleigh-Durham market it was actually the politicians that invited them here.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And to add insult to injury, within months of gaining regulatory approval, Uber continually lowers the rates, and floods the market with new drivers in order to gain market share. It does this to such an extent that these drivers are reduced to making poverty level wages after correctly accounting for all associated costs!
> 
> The Payment Statement for Rachel Galindo for the period ending at September 29, 2014 at 04:00am is available at: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=6C244C4E29A11BC!153316&authkey=!AETB-NeoifAHybI&ithint=file%2cpdf
> 
> ...


This is a bit misleading. 56 cents is an allowance by irs if you will, not an actual expence.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I was told that in the Raleigh-Durham market it was actually the politicians that invited them here.


As I said if the cities wanted to shut them down, no doubt in my mind it can be done easily. Maybe the reason for NOT shutting them down is their constitutes want Uber / Lyft, and with the transportation problems a city like Austin has, good luck putting that genie back in the bottle.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@SupaJ 
It's not misleading by much, if at all.
She did not account for
Car + insurance payments
Gas + other operating expenses
Short term minor + long term major repair expenses.
If she owns the car she didn't account for replacement expense.
She just used the flat 56.5¢ IRS estimate for operating a car for business purpose.
I agree that this number is to a driver's advantage during tax time, though.
But by not correctly accounting for ALL expenses, drivers are eating their car equity as income.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> As I said if the cities wanted to shut them down, no doubt in my mind it can be done easily.


Could be done....Yes. Easily...not so much. It's not as though Uber/Lyft drivers are driving Yellow cars. Sting operations cost money and manpower. Worthwhile for some crimes but probably not so much/often for others.


ATXFALCON said:


> Maybe the reason for NOT shutting them down is their constitutes want Uber / Lyft...


Every city's "constituents" want the cheapest quickest service possible. That doesn't necessarily mean what Uber/Lyft is doing is either legal or morally correct.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> When did I ask for sympathy? Be pissed at the system that has regulated you, and let a business operate (Uber) in their city. I mean really if they were serious about stopping ride-share, couldn't they get a judge to grant a order to shut them down? They have an office downtown. Instead it's seen as not a big deal. Hell I've driven local politicians, ACL is giving out Uber vouchers, etc. I understand why your pissed, because it's different rules, for different people, but that isn't mine or any other ride share drivers fault! FAIR is for kids, and santa clause. I drive a truck full time, and uber part time. I ask for no empathy, and offer NO apologies for taking care of my family.


Right, no fairness required. Don't like the law, just break it. Here is a little funny thing: when we moved to get the privately owned vehicle stricken from the definition, guess who balked? The two major TNCs. See, they want laws to PROTECT THEM from competition. 
And that is fine, if you have no problem doing whatever it takes to take care of your family. Our employees have families too. There were plenty of opportunities for you to work within the law, so it's not like you could not drive and earn an income legally. You, in the company you have contracted with our cheaters. Hell, they even cheated the legal operating black providers to make a buck. Whatever....fortunately, they lost their definition argument. So now as soon as this ordinance passes, those with serious ground transportation expertise are going to be free to compete against those who have been roaming illegally. So those who have been foolish enough to put themselves, and their passengers at risk for often low pay, can have the drunks all night long. We will proceed with large groups and organizations, massive airport transfers, corporate sponsorships with Phone apps, and we will do it right and we will have been legal the entire time.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Not stings targeting the drivers, that is just a wasted effort. If you cut off the head, the tail dies. They can get a judge to issue a cease and desist order. Go right down to the office downtown, and shut them down, indictments, the whole 9. Why would I stop doing uber because my car gets impounded? I don't know anyone who has paid a fine out of their pocket, or quit because of it. Uber has billions at their disposal to make that go away. Legal, morally correct LOL! You can raise that question for all parties involved.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Not stings targeting the drivers, that is just a wasted effort. If you cut off the head, the tail dies. They can get a judge to issue a cease and desist order. Go right down to the office downtown, and shut them down, indictments, the whole 9. Why would I stop doing uber because my car gets impounded? I don't know anyone who has paid a fine out of their pocket, or quit because of it. Uber has billions at their disposal to make that go away. Legal, morally correct LOL! You can make that charge against all parties involved.


These are violations of the civil or municipal code, not criminal code. So no indictments. Cease and desist are ineffective. Look up what happened in St. Louis. Or in Germany, where Uber continued to operate UberX despite the fine being $125,000 per violation.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I asked the city if we could now legalize PNCs: police networking companies

We have a lot of residents in the Central Texas area with carry permits. I think we should all be able to be on demand police. If someone needs some protection, or apprehension of a bad guy on their property, they can just open their phone app, and dispatch one of us. For a small fee. Why the hell not?
Same logic! Austin is going outside of the city to recruit cops. Obviously we need cops, we don't have enough, therefore open season, right? As long as it meets a demand, screw requirements!!!

But that would never be allowed, because police officers *by law* must be sworn peace officers, and we can't just let anyone run around with a gun because it could kill someone right? (That is why we have gun laws, right? )
Anyone care to compare auto debts to gun deaths? Bah.....rabble rabble


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> These are violations of the civil or municipal code, not criminal code. So no indictments. Cease and desist are ineffective. Look up what happened in St. Louis. Or in Germany, where Uber continued to operate UberX despite the fine being $125,000 per violation.


I think it can get a little tighter at the airports. I think they can get them with trespassing charges too. Airports can do a lot under the name of security, that is like saying "for the children"


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I was told that in the Raleigh-Durham market it was actually the politicians that invited them here.


Oh, I don't doubt it. This has been really pushed hard by councilman Riley here in Austin. The funny thing is, Austin considers itself so liberal. Anti-corporation, higher min wage, etc. The council's support of Uber would be laughable if it wasn't so pathetic and shortsighted. For at least three years I have attended meetings where we have begged them to get into at least the late 90s and embrace mobile technology.
Time and time again I have listened to city officials describe the need to have managed competition. Now they act as if phone apps are some new technology that just came to town. For crying out loud, they blocked us from utilizing it for years!!! And they still want to block us. Fortunately, most of them don't have a clue, and they have modified this ordinance which will effectively make their existing regulations Null and void. I wonder how they are going to recoup the fees they will lose as operators drop out of the game. I believe they have visions of $.10 per ride as the saving grace. Again, clueless. (Prove I did a ride!!!) Drivers are running around with square cards all over the place. Duh!!!! Mark my words, in six months, they will have some new ordinance in place because they have lost a butt load of income. My guess is it will come on the eve of SXSW . But I am quite sure we will all end up unable to pick up inside the airport within the next year, because of the insane demands on ground transportation authorities at the airport. Many of our individual passengers will be perfectly fine walking out upstairs, which makes more sense anyway. As for group events, we will just buy event permits for the special event, and the city will not get all of their individual charges. Boo-hoo


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Right, no fairness required. Don't like the law, just break it. Here is a little funny thing: when we moved to get the privately owned vehicle stricken from the definition, guess who balked? The two major TNCs. See, they want laws to PROTECT THEM from competition.
> And that is fine, if you have no problem doing whatever it takes to take care of your family. Our employees have families too. There were plenty of opportunities for you to work within the law, so it's not like you could not drive and earn an income legally. You, in the company you have contracted with our cheaters. Hell, they even cheated the legal operating black providers to make a buck. Whatever....fortunately, they lost their definition argument. So now as soon as this ordinance passes, those with serious ground transportation expertise are going to be free to compete against those who have been roaming illegally. So those who have been foolish enough to put themselves, and their passengers at risk for often low pay, can have the drunks all night long. We will proceed with large groups and organizations, massive airport transfers, corporate sponsorships with Phone apps, and we will do it right and we will have been legal the entire time.


I'm paying taxes on my money, and i'm sure you you guys report all the cash transactions PFFT. If your employees could make more driving for Uber, they would! I've been a class A driver for 20 years, drove buses, limos, you name it. I have a salary job that doesn't allow me to work another job with set hrs. So again your whining about me making a living, and correct I DON'T CARE! all these options are just bad because YOU didn't think of them. Maybe it's taken TNC to relieve the taxi regulations, and for companies like yours to not have a licence to rip off their customers. You just said "we can have all the drunks" apparently that's the problem, the taxi service in ATX SUCKS!


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> These are violations of the civil or municipal code, not criminal code. So no indictments. Cease and desist are ineffective. Look up what happened in St. Louis. Or in Germany, where Uber continued to operate UberX despite the fine being $125,000 per violation.


It always comes down to money, and Uber has a lot of money, just hired one of Obama's people. How do you stop something that is overwhelming supported by consumers, and apparently a lot of law makers? I have no idea? I get what some say about "who doesn't want cheap transportation?" I get it. Uber's business policy, and business model is ambiguous, to say the least. Uber reminds me of the early days of Ebay "ask me no questions, and I'll tell you no lies.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hell Razor said:


> So basically I was advised not to talk about this whole thing until it gets resolved. Anyways Uber watches these forums and saw the early post the last thing I'm looking to do is cause more problems for myself so that's why I removed the comment about the incident on how I was wrongfully arrssted under suspicion of driving for uber funny thing was I was just going to get something from Starbucks before being singled out by police. *I will stand by an earlier statement that I made that Uber fails to disclose risk to drivers and knowingly puts them in harms way*..this is unacceptable to me. Im no lawyer, but if the laws are designed to oppress hard honest working individuals who are providing an innovative service to the public there is something wrong with the law. All I can ask is this is heard by as many people as possible so positive change can come about and no one will half to go through I what had to.


*No question about that.*


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Hell Razor said:


> All I can ask is this is heard by as many people as possible so positive change can come about and no one will half to go through I what had to.


Well one thing I realized today @Hell Razor is that you are I think the first Uber driver to be arrested for Uber activity CONGRADULATIONS!!! LOL. Many have been arrested for assaults, drugs and outstanding warrants during uber stops but you are the first to be arrested for simply doing Uber activity. But looking at your posting history I saw you got a previous ticket so this is really an arrest for Trespassing. I think most drivers would stay away after the first ticket with the court admonishment that the next one would be for trespassing. And I might add they could try and go felony trespassing on this if they wanted. Especially with the security sensitive nature of airports would not be surprised if they went to that level. So hopefully you can plead down to misdemeanor trespassing with a 1 year expunge clause.

So while I hope everything works out for you I cannot say you are the most innocent martyr for the cause when really you should have stayed away from the airport after the first ticket.

But excellent disruptive behavior none the less, think you should get some sort of prize for this from HQ!!!

Pioneer award!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Give him the 6th star award.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This thread should be required reading for prospective uber drivers. If what uber is doing is legal, why did they make him take down his post. Any updates on what happened??


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

What people think about the outdated permits at RDU.
http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle...ontinue-to-punish-ride-share-drivers/15576631


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Well band together as "black car" or taxi drivers and stand up for yourselves. You're getted ewed into oblivion and nobody can touch the smartphone apps they are above the law. I'm coming out with my own personal taxi company app next year, solely for my own company. I do not even have commercial insurance, it all works out with a smartphone app. Sorry buddy you're behind the times and getting left there. 



Tx rides said:


> If you read the post to which I replied, you will see that he referred to cabs. Cab=taxi and I have never specifically referred to any poor, abused taxi companies , I have, however, defended the many owners and operators of cab companies as well as black car companies like my own who have played by the rules, and are getting screwed. The taxi fares at the airport are fairly minimal, less then half of what our fees are. We have to go through staging inspection for every pick up, and pay $2.50 per trip, AND we have to have city stickers to be able to get there. But, in the meantime, the Uber X drivers are not legal in the city, nor are they legal at the airport. So anyone whining about being ticketed in Austin gets no sympathy, or empathy from me. They entered into a really bad contract, but no one forced them to. One could argue that we too entered into a bad contract by becoming operators in the city, because that left us subject to the on going rule changes made by corrupt/ignorant politicians. However, since we did know that was the nature of the business, we are obligated to pay our dues, and work to change the system as we do so. Uber drivers, as independent operators should do the same. Why should they received any special exemptions? Because they take to the streets and operate illegally? That is not a good enough reason in my book.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Actually you just had a great idea. Average citizens would be much better at policing than the types of insecure bully type personalities that become police officers. Just as average citizens would be better lawmakers and presidents than our current crop of career politicians.

You are on to something my friend.



Tx rides said:


> I asked the city if we could now legalize PNCs: police networking companies
> 
> We have a lot of residents in the Central Texas area with carry permits. I think we should all be able to be on demand police. If someone needs some protection, or apprehension of a bad guy on their property, they can just open their phone app, and dispatch one of us. For a small fee. Why the hell not?
> Same logic! Austin is going outside of the city to recruit cops. Obviously we need cops, we don't have enough, therefore open season, right? As long as it meets a demand, screw requirements!!!
> ...


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Tx rides, the next time I'm out there, I'm buying you a beer, or two even.

We have the same issue with the burger flipping Toyota driving weekend warrior wannabee X drivers here in Phoenix. To pick up from Sky Harbor you need your permits. Their not cheap, and it takes some jumping to get them. Pisses me off when I see these punks who want to play taxi on the weekend taking money out of not only my picket, but also the car ahead of me, and maybe that Yellow Cab driver, who has all his stuff in order yet the Honda driver doesn't have jack.

You run illegally, you deserve everything you get. You and your car should go to jail with a massive fine and I think a mandatory thirty days is a good start.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Any time off for good behavior?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RealGunna said:


> Well band together as "black car" or taxi drivers and stand up for yourselves. You're getted ewed into oblivion and nobody can touch the smartphone apps they are above the law. I'm coming out with my own personal taxi company app next year, solely for my own company. I do not even have commercial insurance, it all works out with a smartphone app. Sorry buddy you're behind the times and getting left there.


Good luck. It takes a lot more than an app to keep the lights on. As for banding together: taxis brought most of this on themselves, I have no desire to work with them at this point. Most importantly? I don't think ANYONE should have to join a team to get equal protection under the law.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ross said:


> Tx rides, the next time I'm out there, I'm buying you a beer, or two even.
> 
> We have the same issue with the burger flipping Toyota driving weekend warrior wannabee X drivers here in Phoenix. To pick up from Sky Harbor you need your permits. Their not cheap, and it takes some jumping to get them. Pisses me off when I see these punks who want to play taxi on the weekend taking money out of not only my picket, but also the car ahead of me, and maybe that Yellow Cab driver, who has all his stuff in order yet the Honda driver doesn't have jack.
> 
> You run illegally, you deserve everything you get. You and your car should go to jail with a massive fine and I think a mandatory thirty days is a good start.


Agreed! I don't think it should be nearly impossible to obtain permits to do business, and we fight city hall regularly to minimize regulations which only serve to protect from competition. (Like the type, or number of vehicles in a fleet, or mode of booking/dispatch) . I do concede that cities owe taxis some protection BECAUSE OF the restrictions placed on them (no refusal, price caps, etc) but would prefer those restrictions be lifted too. The public would have to learn to accept that poor and/or infirm may not get cabs.

Either way, laws should apply to ALL , or NONE.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Right, all or none. However, in the interest of getting bullshit laws reversed, I would think that cabbies (not companies), instead of lobbying for Uber have to follow outdated laws, why not lobby for those laws to be abolished for all? Well, because they are protected from competition by those bullshit laws. So in this case, no, I don't think the laws should apply to Uber, at all. The laws are a racket to protect entrenched mafia cab companies. (not that the drivers are really the big beneficiary even if they do indirectly benefit, it's the bosses that really benefit).

So, in this case, I think illegitimate laws should be challenged (not followed) while cab companies fight tooth and nail to keep them in place, it's actually a great thing.

The thing Uber needs is some really experienced and level headed drivers to advise them on company policies, however their heads are far too big for that. These wet behind the ears pieces of shit think they know everything. That said, I am glad they are here if they can effect change on the taxi mafia, I've heard they are already having the effect of lowering weekly/daily car fees for cabbies, for that these bitter cabbies should be happy. But cabbies love complaining, it's part of the cabbie culture passed down by their lazy bosses.

I'm a 5+ year cab driver btw (no Uber).

What I disagree with is laws being enforced selectively for individuals, for instance as a cabbie I get calls every week with some Officer calling a cab for a completely drunk driver (they are towing his vehicle) that can barely walk. In these cases, they guy "knows someone" or the officer feels he is an "upstanding citizen who supports police officers" or who knows what. All I know is that some people get arrested and have their financial lives ruined over drunk driving, while others are called a cab and dropped off at their doorstep.

Of course this is not the only example, but the first one that comes to mind since I see it on a weekly basis.

The funny thing is, cab companies are saying Uber is being protected from competition (having to charge higher pricing to do licensing fees perhaps) by the laws not applying to them. But cab companies were previously protected by the laws, now they're not receiving as much unfair protection limiting competition. So they're crying about the same thing they were doing. Tables turned.

Uber drivers should form a union now, I wonder what Uber would think about that? They probably already have molls trying to weed out people like that.

Like what's the deal with the rating system, people getting deactived for less than 4 stars when the rating system is very primitive and easy for one cab driver hopping in giving you 1 star to ruin your career, and cos you to go in the red if you can't pay your car note after being forced to buy a new car 2005 year or younger just to work for Uber.

That is the biggest bullshit I ever heard, those Grand Marquis, Caprice, other older vehicles etc... ride so much nicer and are much safer than these piece of shit prius, etc...

It's partly Uber is trying to be a "green company" and also it's customers are in large part cheap, they would rather keep rates low and ride in a go-cart, then be safe have a nice ride for a couple bucks extra. But then again some older cars get better gas mileage than the SUV's that some people drive for Uber, so it doesn't really make sense. Plus you are shutting out people with older cars, for no good reason. Just have a vehicle inspection expert for every area, but Ubercheap HQ doesn't want to pay for that. The idea that if a car is 2005 or newer it is going to be a better more reliable car is absurd. Do these young punks at Uber not understand that many car companies are getting cheaper with tons of recalls? Older cars are in many cases are the safer more reliable option, if they're kept up service wise.

Maybe they're getting kickbacks from the Auto Industry like the politicians did with that "cash for clunkers" blasphemy.



Tx rides said:


> Agreed! I don't think it should be nearly impossible to obtain permits to do business, and we fight city hall regularly to minimize regulations which only serve to protect from competition. (Like the type, or number of vehicles in a fleet, or mode of booking/dispatch) . I do concede that cities owe taxis some protection BECAUSE OF the restrictions placed on them (no refusal, price caps, etc) but would prefer those restrictions be lifted too. The public would have to learn to accept that poor and/or infirm may not get cabs.
> 
> Either way, laws should apply to ALL , or NONE.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

RealGunna said:


> Right, all or none. However, in the interest of getting bullshit laws reversed, I would think that cabbies (not companies), instead of lobbying for Uber have to follow outdated laws, why not lobby for those laws to be abolished for all? Well, because they are protected by those bullshit laws. So in this case, no, I don't think the laws should apply to Uber, at all. The laws are a racket to protect entrenched mafia cab companies. (not that the drivers are really the big beneficiary even if they do indirectly benefit, it's the bosses that really benefit).
> 
> So, in this case, I think illegitimate laws should be challenged (not followed) while cab companies fight tooth and nail to keep them in place, it's actually a great thing.
> 
> ...


What is the difference between Uber and "mafia cab companies", in the end you just trade one master for another.

What should be done is to let individual owner operators into all markets.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

I agree, I'm hoping it will lead to drivers banding together and striving for just that. If Uber doesn't have to follow the restrictive policies why should others?

It's an interesting time right now. The main obstacle for independent operators in outlying areas is simply the commercial insurance costs, especially if you don't want to be on the road constantly driving 60 hours. There's not always enough business to pay employees in small markets. The main obstacle for independent drivers (or smaller companies) in city areas is the corrupt licensing as well as insurance costs. If you're willing to risk your financial future to be able to start your business paying less insurance, you should be able to do that.

Besides, if you're riding my cab, and somebody hits me out of nowhere (not the drivers fault)... why should I the cab driver or the owner of my company be liable for that?

I would like to see the statistics of cab accidents relative to accidents involving non-cabs as well, to see if the insurance costs are truly justified. I don't see cabbies involved in a hell of a lot of accidents. Cabbies are more professional drivers (not all), Even if they do drive crazy they are safer than most slow driving soccer moms in SUVs who are totally oblivious to other people.



observer said:


> What is the difference between Uber and "mafia cab companies", in the end you just trade one master for another.
> 
> What should be done is to let individual owner operators into all markets.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

It's one of the toughest industries considering the gas fluctuations lately as well, it's not simple but the laws aren't helping. (licensing or insurance).

I think Uber is a good idea, it's not being executed properly because the people running the company think they're hotshots, but it's still in its infancy. So trying not to be too quick to judge Uber. I just think they need to accept more input from the right people and tweak things a bit, but they're mainly focused on profits above all else whatever makes them the most money, which is not best in the long term. Perhaps they're not even thinking long-term maybe they don't see they're model lasting, just trying to get rich and jump ship? It's hard to see what's going to happen right now.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

All these new charges and restrictions on cabs and liveries (at airports) after 911 is complete bullshit and another money making racket! THEY DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT MAKE US ANY SAFER AT AIRPORTS, PERIOD.

I mean did 911 even happen as they say it did? Some rag-tag group of muslims with box cutters took down building 7 freefall without even touching it? Riiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

I wan to say something positive about Uber, even with they're flaws they are breathing fresh air into a completely stale industry that needs new life. Anytime corrupt monopolies are challenged it's a good thing at least to an extent (well maybe not always but usually).

Surge pricing is a good idea actually, but is almost required since there is no meters. I mean the same trip that takes 2o minutes during mid-day could take an hour during rush hour. Plus, higher demand = you pay more, that's a basic free-market fundamental. 

But the absolute greatest thing about Uber is you can work when you want to work. I have a mild sleeping disorder, some times I just cannot get to sleep no matter how hard I try and sleeping pills make me groggy the entire next day so I don't take them. Therefore I am sometimes required to drive 12+ hours a day with little sleep, which is a huge burden for me, but what is the remedy if you have a set schedule? It's literally a dream come true to be able to set my own schedule. I hope Uber succeeds for this, since I can't have my own company at this point due to costs and/or licensing requirements. I wouldn't mind driving on little sleep if I could just do half a day (6 hours) at get some rest, but working at the company I have to work a whole 12 hour shift normally or they get annoyed, the worst part is I have no paid sick days yet they get annoyed if I take a day off when it's busy, which is unpredictable so it's hard to know when it's okay. These bastards give you no benefits at all and still get mad when you take a day off. No consideration for drivers whatsoever. At least even though Uber doesn't care much for it's drivers, at least their model is built on being able to work when you want to. If you're feeling tired or have a head cold there's no worrying about facing repercussions for taking too much time off. Of course if you can't make more than $15/hr driving your own car for Uber, in the long run it's not really worth it.

If you rent out your cab like an uncle of mine in the city, then you are under pressure to work long enough to make back your lease fee as well. I like to work just enough to pay bills and save a little, while focusing on creative pursuits. I guess cabbing can work well for workaholics money wise, but they don't seem too happy as people. But people are being forced to be workaholics nowadays due to the cost of housing which I truly don't understand how housing is so expensive. In Boston to me it is truly not worth it, I'm moving lol.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm tired bout to take a nap.

But I would like to pose a question and get your thoughts (anyone):

What types of regulation do you feel are necessary for cab companies, and why?

It's a tough question isn't it? As a consumer or a business operator you are looking from two polar opposites, but I think nowadays consumers are overly protected. I think companies should be required to make their cars safe, but other than that... why are consumers entitled to anything? Call a different company if you don't like one! But then there's not that many companies cos of all the restrictions! Lol. There's public transportation you shouldn't be entitled to raise your hand and immediately have a cab stop for you. People get so upset and indignant when you don't stop as they have been trained that you're required to BY LAW.

If I'm on my way to pick up someone and I want to find a ride in that direction thereby helping myself and the customer, why can't I ask people where they are going before deciding if I can take them on as customers or not? Why are city drivers required to stop and take the first fare that flags them down? If pizza companies don't have to deliver to crime infested neighborhoods with numerous robberies, why are taxi drivers fined and suspended if they don't go there? I guess cabbies are just considered such a lowly breed that they are required to risk their lives, or they're one of the least organized. If cities require you pick up thugs going to skid-row, maybe they should be liable when you get murdered as well, if those neighborhoods are within the city and unsafe.

My question is: Do you think the kinks would get ironed out if all regulations were simply relaxed (aside from car safety issues), how do you see that coming about?

Perhaps people going to/from dangerous neighborhoods late-night should be required to call the office first so they can send a car with a barrier between driver, some protection for the driver from being murdered? Idk, it's a tough call.

I do know that another great thing about Uber is that people have to set-up an account and order from their account denoting who they are (I think they should be able to use a cash account) but they have to have someone's name attached to it, so less likely to try some random robbery unless they set it up just right, it's harder to pull off.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Corrupt monopolies? Like any other company perhaps there are some there some that corrupt. But a monopoly??? Every city has various cab companies (At least 2 or more)..


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RealGunna said:


> Right, all or none. However, in the interest of getting bullshit laws reversed, I would think that cabbies (not companies), instead of lobbying for Uber have to follow outdated laws, why not lobby for those laws to be abolished for all? Well, because they are protected from competition by those bullshit laws. So in this case, no, I don't think the laws should apply to Uber, at all. The laws are a racket to protect entrenched mafia cab companies. (not that the drivers are really the big beneficiary even if they do indirectly benefit, it's the bosses that really benefit).
> 
> So, in this case, I think illegitimate laws should be challenged (not followed) while cab companies fight tooth and nail to keep them in place, it's actually a great thing.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I disagree with you about the tables been turned. In most cities, if not all major cities, there are regulations capping how much a taxi can charge, and mandating that they serve all areas.
As long as we put those kind of demands on a particular service company, sorry&#8230;they deserve some protection. I don't like govt protectionism, but as long as they order someone to provide cheap service, we have to allow that service provider to pick up the gravy work too.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RealGunna said:


> I'm tired bout to take a nap.
> 
> But I would like to pose a question and get your thoughts (anyone):
> 
> ...


Honestly? I think we are too far gone. I don't see governments ever lifting price caps on cabs, nor lifting the service area requirements. Especially with all the anti-car advocates all over the country. They want everyone to live on top of each other, and walk, or take public transportation. Well, it is often very difficult to get grandma to the doctor with a bus, And once people see images of the poor, downtrodden, infirm, elderly, etc. unable to get a cheap ride, regulations WILL be restored.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

RealGunna said:


> It's partly Uber is trying to be a "green company" and also it's customers are in large part cheap, they would rather keep rates low and ride in a go-cart, then be safe have a nice ride for a couple bucks extra..


Nice Ride? ROFL. Yeah, in a Grand Marquis that smells like some west African ebola infested, yesterday's Taco Bell smooth ride with 347,000 miles on it. Every PAX I have transported has that same complaint about Taxis.
10 years from now, when someone says "Let's get a Taxi", people will look at that person like "What the hell is a Taxi?"
Enjoy your sunset years.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Houston has restrictions and licensing enforcement for Uber drivers. It's about a $175 cost to get licensed, then you can pick up and drop off without any hassle from city officials.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

RealGunna said:


> I would like to see the statistics of cab accidents relative to accidents involving non-cabs as well, to see if the insurance costs are truly justified. I don't see cabbies involved in a hell of a lot of accidents. Cabbies are more professional drivers (not all), Even if they do drive crazy they are safer than most slow driving soccer moms in SUVs who are totally oblivious to other people.


Most insurance is based on the amount of time your car spends on the road. The average cost to insure a taxi here in Arizona is about $500 a month, or $300 for a Livery Car. The idea here is that cabs are out roaming the streets looking for flags, while liveries are booked calls in advance thus less mileage. If you told your insurance company that you now drive twice as much to get to work and back, your insurance will go up, not much, but it will go up.

Your average cab spends between 80,000 and 120,000 miles a year on the road. That's a lot of miles! You're normal every day burger flipper only drives 8,000 to 12,000 at best. Based on numbers alone, it will cost more to insure a car that spends more time on the road because as we learned in school, the laws of averages says sooner or later someone bad will happen, and if you drive more, it will happen sooner. Even to insure a commercial car in general costs more because the insurance company knows its out on the street racking up miles taking care of business, however because of this, theres more exposer to an accident, thus higher rates.

Its not, if it will happen, its when. Thankfully I've only been in one major accident while I've been in the transpiration business. My Town Car was totaled last year. Had I not be driving would it have happened? Who knows? But because I was out, working, I was there never the less. It didn't change the fact the other driver was drunk, I was simply in the wrong place, at the wrong time.

The point is, you drive more, you pay more. Pretty simple. The other reason why For Hire insurance costs more, is because as we've established, your operating For Hire. Its not just your life you have to worry about in the car, it's the others in the back also. You hit a Mercedes with your Honda, its unlikely that your personal auto coverage will be able to cover the cost of the Benz you just took out, but also your passengers medical cost.

Here in Arizona we are required to carry at a minimum of $300,000 in coverage, in places like Kalifornia, I believes its $1,000,000. More people in Kali, more opportunities for an accident, risk gos up, cost gos up. Fairly simple.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ross said:


> Most insurance is based on the amount of time your car spends on the road. The average cost to insure a taxi here in Arizona is about $500 a month, or $300 for a Livery Car. The idea here is that cabs are out roaming the streets looking for flags, while liveries are booked calls in advance thus less mileage. If you told your insurance company that you now drive twice as much to get to work and back, your insurance will go up, not much, but it will go up.
> 
> Your average cab spends between 80,000 and 120,000 miles a year on the road. That's a lot of miles! You're normal every day burger flipper only drives 8,000 to 12,000 at best. Based on numbers alone, it will cost more to insure a car that spends more time on the road because as we learned in school, the laws of averages says sooner or later someone bad will happen, and if you drive more, it will happen sooner. Even to insure a commercial car in general costs more because the insurance company knows its out on the street racking up miles taking care of business, however because of this, theres more exposer to an accident, thus higher rates.
> 
> ...


Black cars here in Sydney are sometimes allowed Airside to make VIP pick ups. To have access to all parts of the Airport we had to sign an agreement that stated we had 3rd party property damage cover up to 20 million dollars! Personal liability requirement is $5 million


----------

